# hegner blade change



## delabodge (20 Jan 2013)

hi just bought a older hegner scroll saw, and need a picture of the underneath to show me how to change the blade, as think there might be something missing! thanks


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 Jan 2013)

The blade is held underneath by a spring clip and the blade fits into a v shaped slot,I have a old Hegner Multicut 1 over 20 years old.The clip is screwed to the lower arm underneath the blade holding the blade up.I will go to the Hegner site and try to get the part number so that you will be able to see the spring clip.
Been on the Hegner UK site,when you try for a part I needed a adobe reader to view the exploded view of part number,I have a exploded view printed out and it is part number 10.I hope that this helps you. 

Bryan


----------



## deema (20 Jan 2013)

Hi, if you go to the Hegner WEB they provide a full breakdown schematics of the models and also a detailed list of every part which you can purchase from them. 

http://www.hegner.co.uk/common/support/ ... inder.aspx


----------



## delabodge (20 Jan 2013)

hi brian, I have the upper arm fittings,its the under arm bit Im struggling with,,the blade fits into a little v clamp(which is there) and tightens with the square nut,,when I put it in the spring,,what holds it there,,,i have a black knob with a threaded bolt that comes with it?which was loose and attached to the machine with tape,,not sure where this fits,,,,.im sure it must hold the lower clamp somehow?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 Jan 2013)

The black knob with threaded bolt sounds like the tensioner which goes at the rear of the machine,a long flat spring goes in a small hole in the top and bottom arms,when you screw the black knob down it puts tension on the blade.On the threaded bolt are there two v shaped nuts on it,these go in the arms at the rear of the machine.

Bryan


----------



## delabodge (20 Jan 2013)

hi bryan, thanks for the answer have you any pictures to explain what you mean,,,I cant see any in the hegner website as the dust cover hides it?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (20 Jan 2013)

I will try to take a couple of photos.Have photos in the computer can,t get the !!!!!!! things out.Don,t want to contact daughter again today,Will try again tomorrow (its my age that holds me back) I promise to get better. 
Bryan


----------



## delabodge (21 Jan 2013)

thanks bryan that would be most helpful,,,


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2013)




----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2013)




----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2013)

Bryan again YIPEE there are your photos I hope that they can help,if you want one from another angle please ask.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2013)




----------



## delabodge (21 Jan 2013)

bryan,,you legend,that is exactly what i needed to see,,,now I know theres nothing missing from the front, it is indeed the long threaded rod with the knob on I`m missing,so having inspected my machine more and knowing its a hegner 2s universal,I can order the spare parts,, couldn't understand why the blades kept breaking when I switched it on,,, =D> a massive thank you!!
clive


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2013)

You are very welcome,but special thanks go to Debbie my daughter for her help.I will help in anyway I will be on this page on the site,look at it every day.

Bryan


----------



## delabodge (21 Jan 2013)

hi bryan could I trouble you tto show me a few pics of the overall saw just in case its missing anything else,,the pipe is perferated,,think this blows away the dust as its sawing,
I also read about flying dutchman blades,,??whats your thoughts?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (21 Jan 2013)

Can not get to sleep switched computer on,will take some pics later.Flying Dutchman blades are the best blades that I have ever used.I will be posting probably next week a musical box that I started last year.I fell out with it because there is a arch that goes across the box which I cut out of 1/4 plywood and after cutting it left a burrs on the back.It would have taken a lot of time to clean it up so I put to one side.It was a gift for a work colleague of my elder daughter who had covered for her at work because she had been delayed with me at the hospital.I cut another arch out last week using F/D blade left it clean as a whistle at the back.

Bryan


----------



## delabodge (22 Jan 2013)

ok great bryan, Im off to the workshop too see the hegner, and to make some heart shaped t-lights, will call hegner today and get a spare part, do you have a website with your stuff you make? where do I buy some f/dutchman blades? thanks


----------



## boysie39 (22 Jan 2013)

F/D blades are from [email protected] and yes they are good .

Welcome to the forum .Delabodge , hope you enjoy yourself here.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (22 Jan 2013)

will this be ok.
Bryan


----------



## delabodge (22 Jan 2013)

hi bryan, thanks for that, i ordered the pipe and tension arm from henger uk today, so will now be able to have a play soon,,,you photo shows another pipe,,looks like its for suction,,,the tec guy mentioned the arm,,but the fitting for the exctration is different,,so we left it,,,,,
thanks for the links,etc,,looking forward to seeing what everyones up too,,,thanks


----------



## Bryan Bennett (23 Jan 2013)

Yes the other white pipe is the suction to my Little Henry.

Bryan


----------



## Webby (6 Feb 2013)

boysie39":kpb41i9v said:


> F/D blades are from [email protected] and yes they are good .
> 
> Welcome to the forum .Delabodge , hope you enjoy yourself here.


Could not get link to work :shock:


----------



## StevieB (6 Feb 2013)

That's because its an e-mail, not a web link 

Mike trades as Flying Dutchman at www.mikesworkshop.com

Steve


----------



## Webby (6 Feb 2013)

What a 48 carrat plonker am i


----------



## boysie39 (6 Feb 2013)

Webby":ph1ui8oi said:


> What a 48 carrat plonker am i




You are not alone been there  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Webby (6 Feb 2013)

boysie39":1p0e239e said:


> Webby":1p0e239e said:
> 
> 
> > What a 48 carrat plonker am i
> ...


lol  :wink: happy to join the club :roll:


----------

